# Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen



## Siever (26. September 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich habe heute zum ersten mal einen Hecht (77cm) mit nach Hause genommen. Mir hat bisher niemand erzählt, dass das grausiger ist als ein Aal! Ich habe den Fisch ganz normal betäubt, ins Herz gestochen und dann (1 Stunde später) mit nach Hause genommen. Im Waschbecken fing der gute plötzlich an zu atmen und die Kiemen und Flossen bewegten sich im Takt. Auch die Augen zuckten noch. Als NICHTS mehr im Fisch war, bewegten sich die Kiemen immer noch! Habe ich da generell was falsch gemacht oder sind die Muskelzuckungen normal bei einem Hecht??
Danke!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Hat das Herz nicht mehr geschlagen?
Kommt beim Hecht auch oft vor, ziemlich seltsam, wenn man das das erste Mal sieht...|bigeyes


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

ich würd mal sagen letzte zuckungen sind normal egal bei welchen fisch |kopfkrat


----------



## Tradnats (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

das war bei mir auch shcon mit nem 66er esox.

2 stunden nachdem er betäupt und abgestochen war, zuckte er ab und zu noch.
Er wurde aber richtig abgestochen...

naja was soll man machen


lG


----------



## prignitz_angler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Zu zaghaft betäubt und nicht richtig ausbluten lassen.




Blödsinn!


Sind Muskelzuckungen, hast wohl nie einen Fisch ausgenommen ?


----------



## Tradnats (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

was soll ich denn machen?

Den hecht die birne abschlagen...

ich hab das ganz normal gemacht wie man es machen sollte.

2mal richtig draufgehauen, und abgestochen.

da war auhc keine kiemen, augen oder flossenzucken.

Nur ganz seltend ein schüttler


----------



## Dirty Old Man (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

ich muss martin zustimmen.

richtig einen auf die 12 geben und ein stich ins herz. 

da zuckt nix mehr!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Hatte das Problem auch noch nie, hau immer relativ heftig drauf.
Da muss ich Martin Obel recht geben.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Jose (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

glaub ich nicht.


----------



## mxchxhl (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

ne mischung aus beidem! zuckungen sind normal, wobei das bei dir echt eher danach klingt das nicht richtig betäubt! da der hecht am kopf im vergleich zum barsch doch sehr sehr hart ist! und ob du das herz wirklich getroffen hast ist ja auch noch sone frage! auch wenns jetzt fies klingt, beim hecht mußt  schon ordentlich draufhaun, das er auch wirklich betäubt ist!
mfg


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Besser noch einen Kiemenschnitt machen - viele treffen das Herz nicht richtig und dann blutet der Fisch auch nicht richtig aus.



Sehe ich ganz genau so!
Das "Kehlen" ist bei Salzwasseranglern Gang und Gebe, im Süßwasser sieht man leider immer noch viel zu viele Leute mit Ihren Messern im Fisch herum stochern.
Ich traue mir zumindest nicht zu dieses kleine Herzlein bei jeder Fischart vernünftig treffen zu können!

Der sichere Tod aber auch die schön sauberen Filets sind da ein absolutes Pro Kehlschnitt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Ich kann mich erinnern, als kleiner Wanst erlebt zu haben, daß das kochende Weibsvolk entsetzt die Flucht ergriff als ein augenscheinlich küchenfertiger Hecht plötzlich im Bräter aktiv wurde.|supergri


----------



## Kotzi (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Ich bin auch der Meinung dass man mit richtiger Betäubung und Kiemenschnitt alles richtig macht. Bei meinem ersten ( und auch letzten) Rapfen , habe ich dem beim näheren hinschauen die Schädelplatte eingezimmert. Als Totschläger benutze ich immer einen alten Beilstiel, robust kräftig genug für fast alle Fische und dazu noch billig.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Ich nehm' immer 'ne Flasche Sternburg!


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Da wir ja alle nicht dabei waren, bewegt sich ja alles im Bereich der Spekulation. Von daher sollte der eine oder andere seinen Blutdruck kontrollieren und ein bisschen runterfahren.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das recht individuell. Ich habe auch schon gekehlte und ausgenommene Fische zappeln sehen.

Also Leute immer locker durch die Hose atmen.


----------



## Apoo (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Um ganz sicher zu gehen das ein Wirbeltier tot ist, kann man vorsichtshalber einfach die Wirbelsäule zusätzlich zu dem anderen Kram durchtrennen, dann kann eigentlich auch kaum noch etwas zucken.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Apoo


----------



## MefoProf (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Hallo,

ich hab mal einen 70 er Hecht gefangen, der den Wobbler so blöde geschluckt hatte, dass ich ihn nicht mehr rausbekam. Hab den dann abgeschlagen (mit nem Axtstiel ) und ausgenommen.
Dann hab ich erst einmal weitergefischt und nach ca 10 min wollte ich den Wobbler dann aus dem Hechtmaul fummeln. War ja schließlich fängig :g) Das Vieh hat dann so fest zugebissen, dass ich das Maul mit nem Messer aufhebeln mußte, um meine Finger da wieder raus zu bekommen |bigeyes. Hat ordentlich geblutet.

#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ja, so'n Sterni haut immer ziemlich rein. Wobei das Pils mehr Kopfschmerzen macht .


----------



## schadstoff (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Ich denke eher das nicht das betäuben das problem war sondern der Herzstich.
Ich Persönlich finde gerade bei Hechten ist es nicht ganz so einfach zu erwischen wie sagen wir beispielsweise bei  Karpfen.
Da mir das nicht nur einmal passiert ist -  das  nach Stunden des vermeintlichen Töten beim ausnehmen das Herz immer noch schlug, gibt es bei mir seither immer zusätzlich einen Kiemenschnitt.


Lg Johannes


----------



## DerJonsen (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

ich geb dir auch den tipp besser zu fest als zu zaghaft, aber nach der Zeit dürfte in diesem Fisch kein Leben mehr gewesen sein, wenn dann Muskelzuckungen und dies kommt immer wieder vor...

Kehlschnitt ist auch eine sehr gute Lösung um sicher zu sein dass die Kreatur tot ist. Notfalls nimm in gleich aus dann isser mit Sicherheit tot


----------



## Sterni01 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Ich zeige jedem Esox das Bild von meiner Ex - Schwiegermutter !

Plötzlich sterben sie alle von selbst ! |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## murph (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Mit solch Spätreaktionen hatte ich persönlich noch nie Probleme.
Habe einen abgesägten Beilstiel, 2-3 mal kräftig zugeschlagen, gekehlt und fertig ist es. Da gab es im Anschluß nicht mehr großartige Probleme mit Muskelzuckungen oder ähnlichem.


MfG


----------



## Otternase (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Ist doch ganz normal, dass es da später noch zu Zuckungen kommt. Selbst Menschen können noch Stunden oder Tage nach dem Tod wilde Zuckungen vollführen. Tot ist der Fisch aber mit Sicherheit, da erstickt.


----------



## murph (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ich zeige jedem Esox das Bild von meiner Ex - Schwiegermutter !
> 
> Plötzlich sterben sie alle von selbst ! |supergri |supergri |supergri





:m:m Tränen am Lachen!


----------



## tino2007 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Eine gute Betäubung und ein tod durch Blutentzug sollte prinipiell bei jedem entnommenen Fisch rasch durchgeführt werden.

aber mal ehrlich... 1 h nach der Betäubung sollte der an der Luft gelagerte Hecht eigentlich schon längst  wegenen Sauerstoffmangels Hirntod sein, oder? auch bei herbstlichen Temperaturen.
mir ist schon mal was Ähnliches bei einem Karpfen passiert. der wollte und wollte nicht zu schnappen und zappeln aufhören. die Birne war eingezimmert, die Kehle durch und geblutet hat das... kein schöner anblick. und selbst nach einer halben h hat der noch gewerkt. erst als ich ihn ausgenommen und zerlegt hab war Ruhe. 

Oft ganz unglaubliche Zuckungen kommen bei allen wirbeltieren vor. Die stärke und dauer der Zuckungen hängt übrigesn von der ANzahl der Wirbel ab. darum hat auch der Aal und auch zB Vögel oft ziemlich ausgeprägte Zuckungen.

Ich bin tierarzt und ihr glaubt nicht welche phänomene es bei toten Tieren und sogar einzelnen Organen noch gibt. am krassesten ist sicherlich das Zwerchfell geschlachteter Rinder und schweine. das zuckt, am haken hängend, oft noch stunden...
Fisch sind in der Hinsicht übrigens ganz besonders.
Ein schönes experiment ist, mal ein beim Ausnehmen entnommendes Fischherz mit einer Pinzette (Metall!) in dei Herzspitze zu zwicken. Probiert das mal aus... ihr werdet stauen wie lange so ein Herz alleine noch schlagen kann...
Ich ergötze mich nicht an solchen phänomenen, bemerkensewert sind sie aber allemal


----------



## Ossipeter (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> hast du einen ordentlichen "Knüppel"? Ich hab schon Leute gesehen, die wollten ein Fisch mit dem Griff ihres Messerchens betäuben ... das klappt auch mit 1000 Schlägen nicht ...


Nun untertreib mal nicht#d Ich habe Messer da kannst du eine Kokosnuss damit knacken!:m Die würden für jeden Fisch reichen. Wie schon gesagt, mit Streicheleinheiten wirds nichts, wenn die Augen rausfallen wars zu stark, also immer so stark wie nötig. Ist Übungssache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon gekehlte und ausgenommene Fische zappeln sehen.


Richtig, ich auch.



Apoo schrieb:


> Um ganz sicher zu gehen das ein Wirbeltier tot ist, kann man vorsichtshalber einfach die Wirbelsäule zusätzlich zu dem anderen Kram durchtrennen, dann kann eigentlich auch kaum noch etwas zucken.


Richtig, dann ist "aus die Maus", bei Aal u.a. noch ein Stich durch die Schwanzwurzel.


----------



## micbrtls (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Nicht nur den Herzstich ansetzen! Ich halte es für viel besser, eine Kieme zu durchtrennen!

Zum Betäuben nehme ich einen Acrylglasstab mit 30 cm Länge und 3 cm Durchmesser. Mit dem Teil kann man zur Not auch noch einen Schirmständer in den Boden rammen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Ich steche in Richtung des Herzens ein und ziehe das Messer nach vorne bis fast in die Kiemen. Wenns ordentlich blutet (und das tut es auf diese Weise), war es ok.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Fischtöter auf den Kopf und dann Kiemenschnitt ...

ich kennen Muskelnachzuckungen noch nach 1 Std. bei Hechten nicht ...

Nachtrag: Kiemenschnitt zum Ausbluten, nicht zum Töten


----------



## TRANSformator (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Ich angel seit meinem 4. oder 5. Lebensjahr, die ersten Jahre nur mit meinem Vater und Hechte hatten wir viele. Keiner von denen hat mein Ausnehmen "randaliert". Als ich dann älter wurde und viel allein bzw. mit Anderen unterwegs war und bin, kamen auch noch unzählbare Hechte hinzu, von denen auch keiner Probleme gemacht hat. So sollte das bei jedem vernünftig getöteten Hecht auch sein. Kleine Zuckungen kanns geben, aber keinen noch lebenden und "atmenden" Hecht in der Spüle.

Ansonsten halte ich den Kiemenschnitt auch für sinnvoll, auch ich habe schon viele Angler gesehen, die soetwas wie Feinmotorik nur vom "Hörensagen" kennen.
Persönlich töte ich meinen Fang (außer Aal) trotzdem mit dem Herzstich. Erst gibts einen kräftigen Schlag mit einem vernünftigen Totschläger auf den Kopf und dann den gezielten Herzstich mit dem zweischneidigen Dolch. Damit habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt. Das Betäuben und der Herzstich war auch das, worauf mein Vater früher sehr viel Wert gelegt hat, als er mich "anlernte". Ich traue mich definitiv zu sagen, das ich bei den uns heimischen Fischen ohne Probleme mit dem ersten feinen Stich das Herz treffe. Dafür brauch ich kein großes oder gar mehrere Löcher im Fisch.
Die Fehler beginnen bei vielen Angern schon beim Betäuben. Mit einem Kugelschreiber kann ich keinen Fisch betäuben, da gehört was Kräftiges her. Wenn man den Herzstich nicht gescheit lernt, kann es auch nichts werden. In der Prüfung wird das in der Theorie erklärt, das wars. Fängt der Angler dann seinen ersten Fisch und setzt den Stich falsch, gewöhnt er sich den Stich unter Umständen sogar falsch an. Daher die teilweise traurigen Bilder.


----------



## Würger (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*



> Zitat:
> 
> 
> > Zitat von *Apoo*
> ...



Was hat denn Bitte ne durchtrennte Wirbelsäule mit tot zu tun? Der Fisch ist lediglich querschnittsgelähmt und stirbt qualvoll.....#d
Und die Schwanzwurzelnummer hätt ich auch gern mal erklärt - auch wenns hier speziell um Hecht geht.


----------



## ulf (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Hallo

Man sollte niemals nie sagen. Ich hatte z.B. einmal: Ein Hecht betäubt und per Kiemenschnitt ausgeblutet. Soweit Alles OK. Dann nach einer Stunde den Fisch zu Hause ausgenommen und da hat das Herz immernoch geschlagen |bigeyes. Warum sollte dann nicht auch noch mal ein größerer Muskel ordentlich Zucken ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*



Würger schrieb:


> Was hat denn Bitte ne durchtrennte Wirbelsäule mit tot zu tun? Der Fisch ist lediglich querschnittsgelähmt und stirbt qualvoll.....#d


So ein Quatsch. 
Der Genickstich ist noch vor dem Herz+Kiemenstich sicher sofort tödlich. (und im Fischereirecht vorgeschrieben)
Bei einem reinem Herz/Kiemenschnitt blutet der Metabolismus langsam aus - in Größenordnung von Minuten höchstens.



Würger schrieb:


> Und die Schwanzwurzelnummer hätt ich auch gern mal erklärt - auch wenns hier speziell um Hecht geht.


In der Schwanzwurzel liegt ein steuerndes Nervenzentrum.
Einen Aal bekommt man nur sofort tot und reglos, wenn man auch dieses Nervenzentrum abtötet.

@all
An manchen (eher wenigen) Tagen scheint es so, dass eine fast unkaputtbare Lebensenergie in den Fischen präsent ist.
Selbst kräftig abgeschlagen und gekehlt reicht dann nicht, der Fisch ist eben nicht mausetot. 

Die sicherere Tötung ist das kräftige Abschlagen hinten am Kopf, eine eindeutige Rückmeldung aus dem Reflexzentrum mit dem ungesteuerten Muskelzappeln, dann einen Genickstich, dann gekehlt, und dann noch einen Rückgratstich in der Schwanzwurzel.
Damit sind alle Lebensfunktionen und Nervensysteme ausgeschaltet, das für die Verwendung  des Fleisches wichtige ausbluten geschafft.


Es stellt sich für einen außenstehenden Beobachter der Szene die Frage, wenn der Fisch noch die nächste Viertelstunde *irgendwie* zappelt: kann dieser Angler das nicht ? |kopfkrat 
... die weiteren Denkschritte kann sich ja jeder denken. :g


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Det ... wenn man vom Ausgangsposting ausgeht, dann war der Hecht tot .. egal wie man ihn womöglich vergebens versuchte zu töten, denn nach 1 Std. war  er trotzdem erstickt (das ist zumindest bei Hechten so).

Dementsprechend halte ich Muskelreflexe und Zuckungen bei Hechten nach Schlachtung nicht für Lebenszeichen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Toni, soweit richtig. Gleichwohl läßt das aber Interpretationsmöglichkeiten - ist eben nicht eindeutig.

Eindeutig ist, wenn es keinerlei *Lebensanzeichen* mehr gibt! :g
Ob jemand dann sicherheitshalber gleich nach dem Abschlagen den ganzen Kopf abtrennt - damit ist das Tier offenschtlich tot, so wird es auch beim Schlachten von Säugetieren gemacht.

Das ist die Aufgabe beim Töten, und vermeidet jegliche unerbauliche weitere Diskussion.

Und es liest so mancher mit  ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen, dass dieser ganze " Prüfungsbetäubenundabstechenquatsch " verboten gehört.

Ein Fisch gehört nicht betäubt, er wir erschlagen. Fertig. 

Mit einem stabilen und schweren Schlagholz kriegt der je nach größe zwei bis vier heftigste Hiebe auf den Schädel. Große Fische noch einen Genickstich und das war´s dann.

Und natürlich zucken tote Fische manchmal noch nach einiger Zeit. Sogar mit zermanschtem Gehirn, ausgenommen oder ohne Kopf. Das ist beileibe kein Zeichen von " Leben ".


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Und wer ganz sicher gehen will:

http://neurowerk.de/produkte/neurowerk-eeg/neurowerk-mobile/


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Toni, soweit richtig. Gleichwohl läßt das aber Interpretationsmöglichkeiten - ist eben nicht eindeutig.
> 
> Eindeutig ist, wenn es keinerlei *Lebensanzeichen* mehr gibt! :g
> Ob jemand dann sicherheitshalber gleich nach dem Abschlagen den ganzen Kopf abtrennt - damit ist das Tier offenschtlich tot, so wird es auch beim Schlachten von Säugetieren gemacht.
> ...



#h

Nur Fischfrigatelle ist eindeutig tot ... Fischstäbchen schwimmen noch im heißen Fett 

Wer mitliest, ist mir egal ... schön, wenn die Welt an meinem Tun teilhat ... manchmal aber entgeht das mir ohne weiteren Gedanken.


ohje
Ralf, sollten wir mal einer Meinung sein ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> #h
> 
> 
> ohje
> Ralf, sollten wir mal einer Meinung sein ...



Viel öfter als man annehmen kann. Nur waren die Themen der letzten Zeit recht speziell.|wavey:


----------



## Siever (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> hast du einen ordentlichen "Knüppel"? Ich hab schon Leute gesehen, die wollten ein Fisch mit dem Griff ihres Messerchens betäuben ... das klappt auch mit 1000 Schlägen nicht ...


 

Ich habe einen Hammerstiel genommen und 2 Mal zugehauen! Und ich bin nicht gerade sehr feinfühlig... . Vielleicht versuche ich das nächste Mal die Kiemenvariante... . Wie geht die denn?


----------



## Siever (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*



tino2007 schrieb:


> Ich bin tierarzt und ihr glaubt nicht welche phänomene es bei toten Tieren und sogar einzelnen Organen noch gibt. am krassesten ist sicherlich das Zwerchfell geschlachteter Rinder und schweine. das zuckt, am haken hängend, oft noch stunden...


 
Den Satz musste ich zweimal lesen... . Du meinst mit Haken doch sicherlich den Fleischer- und nicht den Angelhaken, oder?


----------



## Chrizzi (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*



Otternase schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz normal, dass es da später noch zu Zuckungen kommt. Selbst Menschen können noch Stunden *oder Tage nach dem Tod wilde Zuckungen vollführen*. Tot ist der Fisch aber mit Sicherheit, da erstickt.



Aber doch nur, wenn man dann mit Strom dabei geht, oder wie jetzt?

Ich dachte nach der Leichenstarre ist mit allem Schluss, danach zappelt nichtsmehr. Was vor der Leichenstarre ist, weiß ich nicht, da will ich ein zuppeln nicht ausschließen.




Siever schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Hammerstiel genommen und 2 Mal  zugehauen! Und ich bin nicht gerade sehr feinfühlig... . Vielleicht  versuche ich das nächste Mal die Kiemenvariante... . Wie geht die  denn?



Die klappst ein Kiemendeckel auf. Wenn du von unten reinguckst, siehst du an der hintersten Kieme (die ist ja fest am Körper) eine dunkle Haut. Da unter ist eine dicke Ader, wenn du die einstichst und etwas Aufschnippelst, läuft der Fisch leer.

Guck mal hier: http://www.google.de/images?hl=de&s...enschnitt&aq=5&aqi=g6&aql=&oq=kiemen&gs_rfai=

Den ganzen Bogen schneide ich nicht. 



Andere Variante (finde ich am besten):

Guck dir mal den Fisch hier an: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_cAdiG3uImEE/SMz0UEfwLvI/AAAAAAAAASs/i3j-6ZZ6N-c/s400/Kopie+vonDSC04874.JPG

Dieser gesamte Fortsatz zu den Kiemen hin ist durchtrennt, wenn du das machst, kannst du deutlich sehen, wie das Blut rausgepumt wird. 


Ein Vorteil gegenüber den Herzstich sehe ich daran: Das Herz bleibt heil und pumpt halt den Fisch leer, und das geht in der Regel recht flott, wenn man die letzte Variante anwendet.


----------



## Stoney0066 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Schau mal hier:

http://www.fisherking.ch/checklist/Kiemenschnitt.pdf

Da gibts ne Anleitung mit Bildern...


----------



## Würger (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*



AngelDet schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch.
> Der Genickstich ist noch vor dem Herz+Kiemenstich sicher sofort tödlich. (und im Fischereirecht vorgeschrieben)
> Bei einem reinem Herz/Kiemenschnitt blutet der Metabolismus langsam aus - in Größenordnung von Minuten höchstens.



Von welchem Fischereirecht reden wir bitte? In meinem steht ein Herzstich nach der Betäubung.

Auch wenn es mir widerstrebt von Menschen auf Tiere (und andersrum) zu folgern, denke ich ist es hier mitunter möglich: Ein durchtrenntes Rückrat/Wirbelsäule führt lediglich zur querschnittslähmung des Fisches - und damit verbundener bewegungslosigkeit des restliches Korpus. Natürlich stirbt der Fisch über kurz oder lang auch daran - eben weil er erstickt oder nach langer Zeit ausblutet. 
Beim Menschen ist es ja ähnlich. Querschnittsgelähmt ist nicht gleich tot - ein Herzstich dagegen schon, wie eben bei allen Tieren.

Sorry, von mir aus kann jeder Fisch entnehmen, solang es im eigenen Sinne und auch für das Gewässer sinnvoll und verträglich ist - aber bereitet dem Tier doch keine unnötigen qualen und verstümmelt es! Finde zwar Herzstich und Kiemenschnitt auch nicht grad die beste Lösung, aber es ist nunmal die "eleganteste" - auch wenn der Fisch dabei nicht sofort stirbt sondern ausblutet.


----------



## tino2007 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

@ siver:

ja, ich meinte Organe von Rindern/Schweinen die am Fleischerhaken hängend noch weiterzucken (wir nennen das "fibrilläre zuckungen" /Muskelfaserzuckungen)

Chrissi´s Tip mit dem Kiemenschnitt und dem damit verbundenen Durchtrennen der großen herzgefäße (Verbindung Herz/Kiemen) ist sicher die beste variante. 
bei einem betäubten Fisch schlägt das Herz noch. (bewusstes Schmerzempfinen dürfte aber asugeschaltet sein.) 
Das Pumpen des Herzens entleert die Blutgefäße des gesamten Körpers.
Kein Blut - Kein Sauerstoff im Gehirn - Tod. das Herz kann aber durchaus noch länger schlagen... Dies ist aber kein lebenszeichen im klassischen sinn. 
Das Herz als "Zentrum des Lebens" zu bezeichnen ist ein "westlicher" Irrglaube. 

Übrigens ist das Wort "schlachten" per Definition ein Tod durch Blutentzug. Richtig geschlachtet wird durch betäubung und anschließendem Ausbluten lassen (durch das Durchtrennen der gróßen Gefäße). Der Kopf wird dabei nicht abgetrennt (wie ein anderer poster meinte). 

Dein Hecht hat noch gezuckt, da im Rückenmark noch Signale "auf dem weg zum Erfolgsorgan" (Muskel) waren als er in jenseits ging. Dies sind meißt bewegungen, die der Hecht schon x-mal in seinem Leben machte... (Vergleichbar mit einem Menschen der immer Auto fuhr und schon kuppeln und schaklten kann ohne darüber nachzudenken, sozusagen automatiserte bewegungen- sie laufen nur auf Rückenmarksebene, nicht auf Hirnebene ab)
Diese Signale entladen sich auch oft spät nach dem tod, aber in jedem fall vor dem Eintritt der Leichenstarre...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*



Würger schrieb:


> Finde zwar Herzstich und Kiemenschnitt auch nicht grad die beste Lösung, aber es ist nunmal die "eleganteste" - auch wenn der Fisch dabei *nicht sofort stirbt* sondern ausblutet.


Damit widersprichst Du Dir doch vollkommen selber, und bist voll im Widerspruch zum Tierschutzgesetz.

Und lockst unnötiges Diskutieren und Klientel an. :g

Wie oben schon gesagt: Der Fisch (mit wenigen zugelassenen Ausnahmen) hat vorher und primär totgeschlagen zu werden, und das ist sogar eindeutig erkennbar. Das Abschlagen *muss* der Situtation und Energie des Fisches *angemessen* sein, Werkzeug und Tun.
Dann sind die Lebensfunktionen auszuschalten, kann verschieden erfolgen, und *muss* der Situtation und Energie des Fisches *angemessen* sein. 

Nicht angemessen -> fehlerhaftes Tun, im Zweifelsfall sogar strafbar.

Hier Diskussionen auf einer schmalem Grat von "geht auch" oder "ist ja eigentlich schon tot" usw. zu führen,
ist mehrfach dämlich. 
Denn es geht auch besser und für jeden (auch Zuschauer!) erkennbar sofort final und kritikfrei.

Von der ernährungsphysiologischen Komponente und dem Ziel optimales Futter für sich selber zu bekommen, rede ich jetzt mal gar nicht weiter ...


----------



## Colophonius (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Hey

Ich möchte mal ein kleines Erlebnis aus meiner Kindheit hinzufügen:
Ich war mit meinem Opa Karpfen angeln an dem Karpfenteich eines befreundeten Bauern. 
Wir haben 4 Karpfen gefangen und diese wurden auch sofort von meinem Opa abgeschlagen und getötet.
Beim Ausnehmen ist mir aufgefallen, dass ein Karpfen noch "geatmet" hat. Dies war übrings mehrere Stunden nach seinem "Exitus" und um mir zu zeigen, dass dies nur "Reflexe" seien, hat mein Opa den Karpfen geköpft - und das "Atmen" ging weiter.
Der Karpfen war aber 100% tot....


----------



## zanderzone (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Bei meinen Hechten, die ich bis jetzt entnommen habe, hat gar nichts mehr gezuckt! Nach 5 Minunten ist entgültig ruhe und das nur in den seltesten Fällen, normaler weise ist der Fisch direkt tot..
Da hast Du wohl was falsch gemacht.. aber ist ja auch nicht so tragisch!
Kann wohl mal vorkommen!!


----------



## Boendall (27. September 2010)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*



Würger schrieb:


> Auch wenn es mir widerstrebt von Menschen auf Tiere (und andersrum) zu folgern, denke ich ist es hier mitunter möglich: *Ein durchtrenntes Rückrat/Wirbelsäule führt lediglich zur querschnittslähmung des Fisches* - und damit verbundener bewegungslosigkeit des restliches Korpus. Natürlich stirbt der Fisch über kurz oder lang auch daran - eben weil er erstickt oder nach langer Zeit ausblutet.
> Beim Menschen ist es ja ähnlich. Querschnittsgelähmt ist nicht gleich tot - ein Herzstich dagegen schon, wie eben bei allen Tieren.....


 
Kleines Stichwort: Genickbruch (haben zwar auch schon Menschen überlebt, allerdings äusserst selten)|wavey:


----------



## Hechtjaeger (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Hechte sind teilweise schon zähe Jungs.

Falls Ihr sehen wollte wie man fachgerecht einen Hechtschlachten bzw. ausnimmt könnt ihr hier 2 Video zu diesem Thema sehen:

Hecht ausnehmen:
http://youknow.tv/watch/408/angel-tutorial-wie-nimmt-man-einen-hecht-richtig-aus

Hecht schlachten:
http://youknow.tv/watch/407/video-tutorial-fachgerechtes-schlachten-eines-hechtes


----------



## FisherMan66 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

Der Thread ist zwar schon älter, aber kann vielleicht mal jemand diese Videos entfernen.


----------



## marcus7 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Probleme beim Hecht-ausnehmen*

OMG, ist das Comedy oder ernst gemeint?

"...die Eingeweide schmeißt man am besten in den See, damit alles schön in der Natur verbleibt."

"... Das schwarze hier ist das Rückenmark."

Der Typ sollte mal besuch von dem kleinen Pinguin hier bekommen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KT2BJzAwbU


----------

